# Bird Identification...



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

So the other day, Monday I think, there were a bunch of white birds in the alfalfa field across the hwy from work. We assumed they were just seagulls. Yesterday I was locking up the gate at our new building which is next to said field and saw one of the birds close up. I got another look at it this morning when opening the gate. From what I can tell it seems to be a tern of some sort. White body, black head, and black on the wing tips.. Anyone have a better idea what type of bird this was?


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

A Franklin's gull perhaps??


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Kevin D said:


> A Franklin's gull perhaps??


Yup, Franklin's Gull.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Yeah. That's gotta be it. Never seen one before. Kinda cool.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Could be a Bonaparte's also.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

A picture would help. There are a bunch of Caspian Terns around here. They look like a gull, but have an orange tip on their bill.


----------



## markcielo (Apr 17, 2013)

It was just a species of Franklin's Gull..
They are so pretty nice lookings,

_____________________________
A lost battle is a battle one thinks one has lost.
Jean-Paul Sartre throwing star


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

markcielo said:


> It was just a species of Franklin's Gull..
> They are so pretty nice lookings,


You talk kinda funny dude. You from Rich County?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

aww goob, I saw your post and got all excited! I had been hoping to find a great seagull recipe or something.....


----------

